# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Barazi gjinore apo të varesh nga bashkëshorti?!

## pranvera bica

Tashme te gjithe e dime se berthama e shoqerise eshte familja!Dhe familja sigurisht eshte produkt i nje dashurie te bukur e cila kurorezohet me  qellimin e vetem te saj....martesen.Te  martohesh do te thote  t'i dyfishosh pergjegjesite dhe  te humbasesh gjysmen e te drejtave.Kjo sigurisht vlen per te dy partneret.Dhe te dy keta partnere duhet qe te respektojne njeri-tjetrin,te ndihmojne njeri tjetrin,dhe te mbajne te fresket martesen e tyre e cila s'eshte gje tjeter vetem  se nje perpjekje qe t'i zgjidhin  problemet se bashku,probleme  qe ,po te ishim vetem kurre s'do t'i kishim.
Ne femrat luftojme per barazi gjinore, te mos diskriminohemi  me nga seksi tjeter e te zeme vendin qe na takon ne shoqeri, pune,qeveri,e ne qeverisjet vendore...kurse burrat qe krahas detyres kryesore qe  kane ne familje akoma mendojne se jane fuqi plote dhe se c'thone ata te behet ne familje...E te mos e zgjat me si mendoni ...

A duhet te jete gruaja ne funksion te burrit apo...Diskutojme bashke!

----------


## Elonaa

Mendoj se tani per tani ne shqiperi kjo s'mund te arrihet per vet gjendjen qe ndodhen femrat.Qe te kerkosh barazi me burrin duhet ti afrohesh atij ne aftesi.ne menyren si ai punon e vepron.Nje femer e papune si mund te jet e barabart me burrin ???!!!Femra shqiptare duhet te punoj per ti dhene vlere vehtes qe te fitoj barrazin me burrin.Me sa kam degjuar femrat ne shqiperi preferojne burrat me lek e me makina te bukura gje e cila me ben vertet te qesh.Vertet me vje keq si jan katandisur.Si mund te kerkoj nje femer e till te jet e barabart me burrin e saj???!!!

----------


## bindi

> A duhet te jete gruaja ne funksion te burrit apo...Diskutojme bashke!


Po gruaja duhet te jete ne funksoin te burrit..,sikur qe burri , duhet te jete ne funksion te gruas...,kurse te dy bashke ne funksion te familjes...

----------


## maryp

> Tashme te gjithe e dime se berthama e shoqerise eshte familja!*Dhe familja sigurisht eshte produkt i nje dashurie te bukur e cila kurorezohet me  qellimin e vetem te saj*..*..martesen.Te  martohesh do te thote  t'i dyfishosh pergjegjesite dhe  te humbasesh gjysmen e te drejtave.*Kjo sigurisht vlen per te dy partneret.Dhe te dy keta partnere duhet qe te respektojne njeri-tjetrin,te ndihmojne njeri tjetrin,dhe te mbajne te fresket martesen e tyre e cila s'eshte gje tjeter vetem  se nje perpjekje qe t'i zgjidhin  problemet se bashku,probleme  qe ,po te ishim vetem kurre s'do t'i kishim.
> Ne femrat luftojme per barazi gjinore, te mos diskriminohemi  me nga seksi tjeter e te zeme vendin qe na takon ne shoqeri, pune,qeveri,e ne qeverisjet vendore...kurse burrat qe krahas detyres kryesore qe  kane ne familje akoma mendojne se jane fuqi plote dhe se c'thone ata te behet ne familje...E te mos e zgjat me si mendoni ...
> 
> A duhet te jete gruaja ne funksion te burrit apo...Diskutojme bashke!


ne ditet e sotme familja dhe dashuria nuk jane te lidhura vetem me martesen..nuk eshte martesa ajo qe krijon nje familje, per mendimin tim familja krijohet nga deshira qe dy njerez kane per te ndenjur prane njeri tjetrit dhe per te ndare gjithcka bashke dhe risultati final munt te jete martesa ose bashkjetesa..
une bashkjetesen ose martesen nuk e quaj kurre si humbje te drejtash apo dyfishim pergjegjesishe, per mua eshte realizim  dhe trasforimim, deshire per te ndare dashuri dhe lumturi me dike. problemi ne ditet e sotme nuk eshte me qe femra kerkon te gjeje barazi gjinore( gje qe nuk do te mundemi ta kemi kurre sepse vete natyra na ka bere te ndryshem)ne kerkojme te jemi mbi seksin tjeter,shpesh here duam te vendosim dhe pretendojme nje respekt te tepruar,nuk na intereson me qe te jemi te respektuara sepse e meritojme apo qe repekti qe na japin te jete nje kenaqesi per mashkullin.Jo! ne pretendojme qe te na jepet gjithcka sepse jemi femra...te kembengulim per vendin qe na takon ne shoqeri eshte dicka e drejte dhe duhet bere, por te pretendojme te mbizoterojme te gjithe dhe gjithcka eshte e gabuar dhe ne ate pike behemi nje ekstrem i kundert i mashkullit fanatik
gruaja dhe burri duhet te jene ne funksion te njeri tjetrit dhe te asaj qe duan te krijojne bashke

----------


## Noellag

Kemi lindur te barabarte dhe duhet te jetojme me te drejtat e barabarta ne shoqerine njerezore kudo .. Padiskutim jam shum dakort por nuk egziston  ne realitetin e sotem

----------


## TetovaMas

> Kemi lindur te barabarte dhe duhet te jetojme me te drejtat e barabarta ne shoqerine njerezore kudo .. Padiskutim jam shum dakort por nuk egziston  ne realitetin e sotem


Heheheheheh !! S'kemi lindur te barabarte ! Zoti se pari krjioi Adamin  Ademin ,dhe me vone Even, Haven. Nuk dihet e sakte,se sa kohe me vone u krijua Eva , mbasi qe u krijua Ademi, heheheheh

Shtetet skandinave, me nje demokraci 200 vjecare ,pore ende gjinia femrore eshte e diskriminuare. Ne shume raste gjinia femrore per nje pune te njejte me mashkullit ne administrate,paguhet me pagese me te vogel mujore se sa mashkulli.

Statistikat , tregojne se , vetevrasja e gjinise femrore eshte ne numer shume me i madhe se sa gjinia mashkullore.

Shume femra ne bote aktualishte perdoren si skllever te seksit ,etj.etj.

----------


## SERAFIM

Shume burra,e kane suksesin e tyre nga gruaja e pare,dhe gruan e dyte nga suksesi.(Jim Backus)

----------


## mia@

> hahhaha aman te kesh grua si ajo behesh homo lol ste bie ne mendje femra te duket si shok
> e po cfare grua do te jem une mo aman te shikoj burin me lecke plurash ne dore ste vjen mendja te besh seks pastaj te duket si moter


C'te keqe ka mi Helena?
Nese ti punon tere diten, dhe burri pret qe te vish ti e te besh per te ngrene, te fshish e lash perseri s'te vete mendja per sex, ndersa ai ka ndejt tere diten duke pare tv. S'ke takat t'ja hedhesh syte.....e jo me shume. Ose me mire te themi  harron qe ke burre.  :ngerdheshje: 
P.s Keshtu i ka ndodh njeres. Burri pa pune. Ajo punonte 12 ore. Vinte nga puna, burri tere diten qoshe. Po priste gruan ti jepte per te ngrene, per te pastruar etj. Edhe nje bure te tille s'ke ce do. Me mire pa te. :P

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> C'te keqe ka mi Helena?
> Nese ti punon tere diten, dhe burri pret qe te vish ti e te besh per te ngrene, te fshish e lash perseri s'te vete mendja per sex, ndersa ai ka ndejt tere diten duke pare tv. S'ke takat t'ja hedhesh syte.....e jo me shume. Ose me mire te themi  harron qe ke burre. 
> P.s Keshtu i ka ndodh njeres. Burri pa pune. Ajo punonte 12 ore. Vinte nga puna, burri tere diten qoshe. Po priste gruan ti jepte per te ngrene, per te pastruar etj. Edhe nje bure te tille s'ke ce do. Me mire pa te. :P


Mallaxheshe..
1.Nese nuk punon edhe ri ne shtepi nuk do jete burri im sigurisht ai....
2.Sot nese gruaja punon me shume se burri besome se gatimin te gjitha po thuaj e bejme ne darke per te nesermen ...
3.Sigurisht edhe burri duhet te ndihmoje ne shtepi po jo te humb edhe pesonalitetin qe i takon
( se kam ca shoqka une qe do edhe breckat tju a laje burri)
une per veten time nuk dua te beje asnje lloj pune kur une jam prezent 
tani nese ai ndihet se do te me ndihmoje eshte pune tjeter 
burri qe do ta clodhe gruan edhe qe e respekton ate i sjell edhe nje pastruse e dashur njer ne dy jave per punet e medha .....

----------


## SERAFIM

Burri eshte i rendesishem,o ne funksjon :macka: o sepse punon o ben diçka per veten e tij,eshte i rendesishem se perpiqet te kenaqet,e si pasoj detyron edhe gruan ne kenaqesin e tij.

----------


## mia@

> Mallaxheshe..
> 1.Nese nuk punon edhe ri ne shtepi nuk do jete burri im sigurisht ai....
> 2.Sot nese gruaja punon me shume se burri besome se gatimin te gjitha po thuaj e bejme ne darke per te nesermen ...
> 3.Sigurisht edhe burri duhet te ndihmoje ne shtepi po jo te humb edhe pesonalitetin qe i takon
> ( se kam ca shoqka une qe do edhe breckat tju a laje burri)
> une per veten time nuk dua te beje asnje lloj pune kur une jam prezent 
> tani nese ai ndihet se do te me ndihmoje eshte pune tjeter 
> burri qe do ta clodhe gruan edhe qe e respekton ate i sjell edhe nje pastruse e dashur njer ne dy jave per punet e medha .....


Po po mallaxheshe.  :ngerdheshje: 
 Babait tim nuk i binte radha dhe te donte. Babai im merrej me punet qe kishin te benin me pazarin, pagimin e faturave, derdhjen e plehrave. Me shume nuk kishim nevoje nga ai se ishim 4 femra ne shtepi. Ngaqe u mesuam me babain qe nuk bente pune shtepie nuk prisja qe dhe burri im te bente, dhe as nuk ja kam kerkuar. 
Ai i ben me deshire si gatimin dhe punet kur une punoj. Ose dhe kur jemi ne shtepi te dy merr persiper te gatuaje, ose me ndihmon me ndonje pune te lehte kur jam pa qejf. Nuk ka gje me te bukur per mua. Me ben ta vleresoj me shume, dhe njekohesisht te ndihem me shume e vleresuar.

----------


## Elonaa

Mendimi im eshte qe te dy duhet te punojne ne familje.Kush ka kohe te lire me shume ai duhet te punoj me shume dhe punet sipas aftesive.Po edhe si ca qe duan cdo gje gati si duroj dot.

----------


## jessi89

Ska receta ne kete pune.Duhet te te respektoje  e te kete mirekuptim nga te dy anet.E cte keqe ka sikur psh une duhet te shkoj diku dhe ska kohe me regullu shtepine.I them ejjj rrusho futi nje te regullume homit ashtu si di ti se kur vje lali e ben xham fare..nje kisss e ky eshte mirekuptimi....

----------


## ilia spiro

> Tashme te gjithe e dime se berthama e shoqerise eshte familja!Dhe familja sigurisht eshte produkt i nje dashurie te bukur e cila kurorezohet me  qellimin e vetem te saj....martesen.Te  martohesh do te thote  *t'i dyfishosh pergjegjesite dhe  te humbasesh gjysmen e te drejtave*.Kjo sigurisht vlen per te dy partneret.Dhe *te dy keta partnere* duhet qe te respektojne njeri-tjetrin,te ndihmojne njeri tjetrin,dhe te mbajne te fresket martesen e tyre e cila s'eshte gje tjeter vetem  se nje perpjekje qe t'i zgjidhin  problemet se bashku,probleme  qe ,po te ishim vetem kurre s'do t'i kishim.
> Ne femrat luftojme per barazi gjinore, te mos diskriminohemi  me nga seksi tjeter e te zeme vendin qe na takon ne shoqeri, pune,qeveri,e ne qeverisjet vendore...kurse burrat qe krahas detyres kryesore qe  kane ne familje akoma mendojne se jane fuqi plote dhe se c'thone ata te behet ne familje...E te mos e zgjat me si mendoni ...
> 
> A duhet te jete gruaja ne funksion te burrit apo...Diskutojme bashke!



Çfare kam bolduar. Mendoj se ne martese nuk ka as ndarje per gjysem dhe as privime. Por a jane "partnere" burri dhe gruaja ne martese. Jo. Ata nuk bashkojne aksionet per te krijuar ndonje sh.p.k. qe te quhen partnere. Koncepti "barazi gjinore", etj., jane te gjitha krijesa te "evropianizimit" te jetes per te cilen  ka shekuj qe diskutohet, dhe te cilat nuk qendrojne per vete kuptimin qe Zoti i ka dhene marteses. Martesa eshte bashkim i nje burri dhe i nje gruaje dhe jane te dy nje qenje e vetme me mish e me shpirt dhe e pandashme (pervec shkeljes se kurores). Burri eshte "koka" dhe gruaja "trupi", ne kete menyre eshte bere kjo lidhje. Sa mund te doje cdo burre "trupin" e tij aq duhet ta doje burri gruan. Dhe gruaja ta doje, respektoje e ti bindet burrit. T`i bindet sepse ai eshte "koka", pra ai mund te mendoje, vendose, gjykoje per zgjidhjen e cdo problemi ne familje. Kjo e perjashton, pra daljen e gruas ne jeten publike e shoqerore, pale pastaj "politikane", e te tjera si keto qe jane ne kundershtim me natyren e gruas.

Tani une mund te mendoj, mos ndoshta keto mendime qe po jap duken "primitive" per kohen qe jetojme? Ashtu duken duke u nisur nga mentaliteti i kohes, por jo nga e "verteta natyrore" e ekzistences se ciftit brenda marteses. Kjo nuk do te thote se "gruaja eshte ne funksion te burrit", por ka funksionin e vet "natyror" brenda marteses dhe eshte e duhet te jete shume e respektuar per kete funksion.  

Teorite e "barazise jonatyrore", "partneritetit", etj., po cojne cdo dite e me shume ne prishjen e familjeve ne nivel planetar, por edhe ne Shqiperi, ne qytete, ku ne shume raste raportet permbysen dhe koka behet trup e trupi behet koke, gje e cila sjell keto prishje martesash, shkaterrim psikologjik e deri vetevrasje te te dyja sekseve. Ndersa ne fshat kjo kuptohet ne ekstremin tjeter kur gruaja dhunohet fizikisht e psikikisht, sepse nuk kuptohet se ne kete rast i behet dem vete burrit pervec gruas dhe perseri natyra e marteses percudnohet.

Pa nje raport te "vertete" kriza e familjeve sa vjen e do te rendohet perhere e me shume.

----------


## king of queens

> Mallaxheshe..
> 1.Nese nuk punon edhe ri ne shtepi nuk do jete burri im sigurisht ai....
> .


Po pse?
Ka edhe anet pozitive kjo gje. Mendoje mire.
Keshtu eshte me i çlodhur, me i fresket dhe ka me shume energji per te te dedikuar :-)
Ka burra qe punojne nga 12 ore ne dite, shkojne ne shtepi dhe as nuk i shkon nder mend as t'i hedhin nje shikim gruas. 
Jo me per ndonje gje tjeter.
Pastaj keto gra gjejne ndonje dashnor qe rri gjithe diten kot. 
hahaha!

----------


## Colomba

Normale ,nuk ka asgje per tu cuditur,gruaja ne funksion te burrit dhe burri ne funksion te gruas,te dy bashke ne funksion te femijeve !
Ky eshte kombinimi i te qenurit familje!Nese dikujt i peshon nje formule e tille ,ben mire te rri beqar-beqare.

----------


## pranvera bica

> o pranvera ti si e ke kullandrisur me burrin tende!!!! na i shpjego pak te lutem.
> 
> (sec kame nje parandjenj. qe ti as qe e pjyet shume. te lumte je e zonja}


Hahaha!Po pse e ke kete opinion?Une pyes shume ne familje pa vendos per nje gje,edhe nipin pese-vjecar e pyes ...mgjate po te jap nje informacion dhe aty ne Amerike ku jeni ju kam plot kusherinj te pare ,e te jap ndonje numur telefoni e pyeti...Ne jemi cifte pe te paret thone korcaret,sigurisht jemi mare me sevda,burri im ka pasur nje pune te veshtire ketu ne qytet( drejtor i agjensise se autobuzeve) qe duhet te ishte  tere diten i angazhuar me autobuzet e taksite( se tani ka shume po atehere mendo...)dhe une mesuese  qe vija vone ne shtepi...Pra na duhej te punonim bashke  une brenda e ai pazaret,te kujdeseshim per djalin tone ,te tundnim e shkundnim shtepine qe e shtronim me qilima( tradicionale e korces),te benim edhe sebepet, e cdo te shtune te shkonim me shoqerine tek turizmi per t'u argetuar...Dhe deri me tani jemi aq sincron sa nuk mund ta besoni...Ka antare  forumi qe e dine se si jemi ne si cift dhe sa familje te madhe mbaj une ne shtepi...dhe veten nuk e nenvleftesoj kurre.Respekte!

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Tashme te gjithe e dime se berthama e shoqerise eshte familja!Dhe familja sigurisht eshte produkt i nje dashurie te bukur e cila kurorezohet me  qellimin e vetem te saj....martesen.Te  martohesh do te thote  t'i dyfishosh pergjegjesite dhe  te humbasesh gjysmen e te drejtave.Kjo sigurisht vlen per te dy partneret.Dhe te dy keta partnere duhet qe te respektojne njeri-tjetrin,te ndihmojne njeri tjetrin,dhe te mbajne te fresket martesen e tyre e cila s'eshte gje tjeter vetem  se nje perpjekje qe t'i zgjidhin  problemet se bashku,probleme  qe ,po te ishim vetem kurre s'do t'i kishim.
> Ne femrat luftojme per barazi gjinore, te mos diskriminohemi  me nga seksi tjeter e te zeme vendin qe na takon ne shoqeri, pune,qeveri,e ne qeverisjet vendore...kurse burrat qe krahas detyres kryesore qe  kane ne familje akoma mendojne se jane fuqi plote dhe se c'thone ata te behet ne familje...E te mos e zgjat me si mendoni ...
> 
> A duhet te jete gruaja ne funksion te burrit apo...Diskutojme bashke!


Menyra se si e pershkruani martesen me kujton prinderit e mi (edhe ata brezi juaj).
Dashur pa dashur po me detyroni te trajtoj nje teme tjeter,teta Vera.
Sakrificat qe ju keni bere per mbarvajtjen e familjes shqiptare.E them me keqardhje,zemerim,deri ne vete-neveritje,por ne,femijet tuaj,nuk e pasqyrojme kete mund!Kjo nuk eshte per fajin tuaj.Puna eshte se ky ndryshim 360 grade i menyres se jeteses na ka bere pasive.Na ka bere ta shikojme te ardhmen me frike dhe skepticizem.Ne nuk kemi vrullin dhe vullnetin tuaj,teta Vera.
Prinderit e mi e shohin me dhimbje pasigurine time per te krijuar nje familje.Me nxisin me gjysem zemre(te vetdijshem per veshtiresite) por prape me nxisin.Sinqerisht cuditem nga ju buron gjithe ky optimizem dhe njekohesisht ndihem keq per pesimizmin tim.Berthama e shoqerise shqiptare po shperbehet bashke me komponentet qe deri me sot e mbanin gjalle(brezin tuaj,teta Vera).

Ne lidhje me temen,idealja do ishte qe mashkulli dhe femra te ishin ne funksion te njeri tjetrit por ata po largohen cdo dite e me teper nga njeri tjetri duke u perqendruar me teper nga c'duhet te vetvetja..Ky individualizem i semure po na shkaterron!

----------


## benseven11

> Tashme te gjithe e dime se berthama e shoqerise eshte familja!Dhe familja sigurisht eshte produkt i nje dashurie te bukur e cila kurorezohet me  qellimin e vetem te saj....martesen.Te  martohesh do te thote  t'i dyfishosh pergjegjesite dhe  te humbasesh gjysmen e te drejtave.Kjo sigurisht vlen per te dy partneret.Dhe te dy keta partnere duhet qe te respektojne njeri-tjetrin,te ndihmojne njeri tjetrin,dhe te mbajne te fresket martesen e tyre e cila s'eshte gje tjeter vetem  se nje perpjekje qe t'i zgjidhin  problemet se bashku,probleme  qe ,po te ishim vetem kurre s'do t'i kishim.
> Ne femrat luftojme per barazi gjinore, te mos diskriminohemi  me nga seksi tjeter e te zeme vendin qe na takon ne shoqeri, pune,qeveri,e ne qeverisjet vendore...kurse burrat qe krahas detyres kryesore qe  kane ne familje akoma mendojne se jane fuqi plote dhe se c'thone ata te behet ne familje...E te mos e zgjat me si mendoni ...
> 
> A duhet te jete gruaja ne funksion te burrit apo...Diskutojme bashke!


Idealja eshte 50/50.
Asnje cift nuk e ka arritur,e pamundur,per shkak te diferencave qe kane ne arsyetim dhe menyren e te menduarit femra dhe mashkulli.Barazi dhe ndarje 50% me 50% te pergjegjsive dhe suportit,ndihmes burri te gruaja dhe gruaja te burri,nuk ekziston ne realitet.Dikush do ndjeje padrejtesi,do vuaje do akumuloje dhe Bam fillon nje sherr i vogel.

----------


## DI_ANA

*Te gjitha postimet jashte teme dhe disa me karakter ofendues u fshine!!!
Ju lutem te respektoni temen si edhe anetarin qe e ka hapur..
Kujt nuk i pelqen diskutimi le te merret me diçka tjeter,pasi nuk kam per te toleruar me asnje ofendim ndaj anetareve.
Shume nga ju tallen dhe bejne qe tema te marri drejtim tjeter dhe pastaj ankoheni pse postimet fshihen.
Respektoni rregullat e Forumit Shqiptar dhe mbi te gjitha njeri_tjetrin.

Flm per mirekuptimin*

----------

